# Zähler für Eingabefeld



## beaver (3. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit um mit einem Counter anzeigen zu lassen wie viele Zeichen man in einem Eingabefeld noch schreiben darf. Ähnlich wie bei den SMS Seiten wo man angezeigt bekommt, wieviele Zeichen man noch zur Verfügung hat. 
Ich habe die Suchen Funktion des Forums schon strapaziert, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Kenn mich mit Java leider nicht aus da ich nur ein wenig PHP programmieren kann. Wäre super wenn jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem parat hätte.


----------



## meez (3. Feb 2005)

Was fuer ein Eigabefeld den?
Swing oder Web?


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2005)

java oder javascript? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## niemand (3. Feb 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/event/KeyListener.html

würde ich als Grundlage zum Zählen nehmen. Gibt aber vielleicht bessere Möglichkeiten.

cu

[edit]
... ich brauche einfach zuviel Zeit beim Suchen in der API - vllt. sollte ich etwas trainieren 
[/edit]


----------



## beaver (3. Feb 2005)

Naja, halt ein Eingabefeld welches ich in meine Website einbauen kann. In Javascript versteht sich.  Es gibt für das Eingabefeld ja den Wert onKeyDown. Lässt sich da nicht irgend etwas machen?


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------

